# Houston Rides



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Any Sunday rides in the Galleria area?


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Ted's Taco Ride from West End Cycles (on Blossom) is close to the Galleria.


----------



## karlo (Mar 23, 2010)

I would just go to Memorial Park and join some riders, just ask if you can ride with them and ask what there pace is. Ted's Taco ride is good but a bit of a relaxed ride, a long stop for breakfast and lots of break stops unless that has changed.


----------



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

That is what I was thinking. I have seen riders on San Filipe early but never knew the route. Traffic gets heavy later in the morning.


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

*shrugs*
riding and tacos just seem like a win-win for me.


----------



## Physix (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah Ted's Taco ride is definitely good if you're hungry and it's close by


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll have to check out Ted's ride. My road bike is there now getting built


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Where are you having your bikes built?


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

ammodawg said:


> Where are you having your bikes built?


I go to West End Cycles since they are close to work / office for me. Overall, they have been legit. :thumbsup:


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool, I just stopped in there last Sunday and was looking at some of the Specialized bikes. They have a nice collection of older mountain bikes.


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

The people there are super nice. Bought 5 bikes from there over the years for myself and for family.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

West End is the best shop in town. They actually carry a decent selection of tubes, tires, wheels, etc for stuff they sell (ie, 29ers, Cyclocross & Touring bikes in addition to road bikes). Not a lot of shops in town can say that.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Apr 8, 2010)

Sun and Ski on Westhimer has a ride Sunday mornings. It's an entry level group.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

edited: I have not found a Sunday replacement for the Kingwood Starbucks 'recovery' (ha ha) ride, but I'm committed to Sunday School so it's not an option anyway since I moved. Good luck in your hunt, please do post if you find anything. /h


----------

